# Workbench questions



## busbus (Dec 26, 2008)

Hello,

I am very new to the group. I am more-or-less a novice, for the most part, but I plan on s-l-o-w-l-y getting more into this hobby during 2009. The first thing I want to do is build a decent workbench and get rid of the one my great-uncle built in 1949 and rebuilt countless engines on and the wood is an oil-saturated, dirty mess. It is heck for strong but not very good for woodworking or storage. I would like a traditional workbench but, alas, I am one of those who works in his garage and my wife believes they are for cars and not for tools. I also plan on building a shed out back soon to get rid of the lawn mowers and carts and such but that will be for another time….

Anyways, I thought and thought and perused the internet and magazines and bookstores and other shops and thought some more. I am approaching 50 and I would like to build a lot of different things and would like to try my hand at power tools as well as hand tools. I have this fetish about hand cutting a dovetailed jointed drawer sometime but I know I will get impatient at some point and will want to use a router to do whatever. So I will be a Normite-Galoot.

I want to try to build some bigger things but I know I will mostly build things like clocks and smallish boxes for the most part. I also need to be able to move the bench if need be as it will be pushed into a deep, dark corner of the garage for the most part. I know if I put it on wheels, I will sacrifice some stability, especially for hand tools, but I figure if I build it heavy enough, I can compensate it to a point. I also want to build it maybe a bit longer than I really need but mostly for the weight issue. I need storage underneath, unfortunately, so I know it won't be a sweet looking thing whenever I am done.

I have finally whittled things down to TWO designs that I really like-with some modifications to both, of course! The first design I liked a lot is from www.bobsplans.com: The Best Workbench In Town (http://www.bobsplans.com/BobsPlans/GarageWorkbench/GarageWorkbenchPlans.php). The second is the New Fangled Workbench (http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/Workshop/WorkshopArticle.aspx?id=28530), which I have seen discussed in previous posts here. I like the versatily of both designs but I was thinking of some sort of hybrid.

First, the top will be more or less like Bob's workbench except for no router table and maybe four T-Tracks across the top. I want to make the top extra thick and incorporate the pipe clamps on the front of the bench and the planing beam that are shown on the New Fangled Workbench. I figure I can build up the bench top starting with 3/4" material and then piecing in 1" material (or 2 pieces of 1/2" material) and leave slots for a 1/2" piece of pipe to go thru the bench, and building up the top with two more 3/4" pieces of sheet material. I think I can mount flanges on the back side of the bench where I can screw the pipe into so I can have the clamping system shown. Something like this (please forgive my lack of artistic ability):


--------------------------------------  --------------------------------------  --------------------------------------  ------------------------------ -------------------------------------- 

I know it will be awful thick but I figure the thicker the better for both weight and for pounding when it is necessary. Of course, the picture I drew is out of proportion.

Also, for the clamping mechanism across the length of the bench, I figure on making a couple torsion boxes built out of plywood and 2×4s on their side and incorporate 3/4" holes to insert Wonder Pups and Dogs that Lee Valley sells. These boxes will be about 12"-15" wide and about 60-72" long. The bottom piece of plywood would extend further from the sides so the boxes can be secured to the workbench top using the T-Track clamps. I could spread the two boxes from a couple inches to the width of the bench top. The Wonder Pups and Dogs will be used to clamp whatever. Here is another crude illustration:

Top View


--------------------------------- ---------------------------------  O O O O O O O    O O O O O O O  --------------------------------- ---------------------------------

Side View

|------|
| | <---/><-/>t! Maybe I am being overly zealous and I need to back off.

Thanks for listening!

ray


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

Ray, hello, I am a professional cabinetmaker in Germany and I come from the United States originally but so you know am also new to this web page.

I have been classically trained here in Germany and probably more familiar with German tools and such but I believe the best all around workbench already exists and probably alot less effort and more efficient when you would buy one to start off with, because it will make it easier on you, who are starting out with woodworking as a hobby and to build a really stable, well thought out workbench is not always as easy as it sounds, especially for a self described novice.

Ulmia makes the best workbenches in my opinion, they come in different sizes and options and are probably not cheap, but before you put your time (and yes your time is also money) money and material (wood (usually hard wood like beech), clamps (benchhooks etc), machines to build a proper bench, and on & on, it might be a good thing to consider checking into. I believe 95 percent of the Pros here use Ulmia benches and there are other brands, but they have been around for over 100 or more years and are just the standard in the "German quality" expectations.


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

Neither of your links appears to work, do you have any pics of the current workbench?

You can make a nice bench with storage underneath, look nicer than you apparently are thinking. Search workbenches here, you'll find plenty of nice ones.


----------



## busbus (Dec 26, 2008)

Hello, oldskool.

The links didn't work for me, either, but if you cut and paste the links into your web browser, they work. Maybe it has to do with the parens. I will list them here without them:

http://www.bobsplans.com/BobsPlans/GarageWorkbench/GarageWorkbenchPlans.php
http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/Workshop/WorkshopArticle.aspx?id=28530

I know benchs with storage can look good but there is something about the old, traditional ones that really get me. Maybe there is part of me that really thinks the old hand tools are pretty neat and I would like to really learn how to use them. And those traditioanl benchs just remind me of that. )

ray


----------



## busbus (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, Waldschrat.

I understand where you are coming from and I agree with you to a point. The thing is that I want to learn how to do all this stuff and I figure the best place to start is probably making things like work benches and other shop accessories where I can hack up things like MDF and junkie old white pine 2×4's before I attempt to do anything that really means anything.

That said, I can see where getting a ready-made bench will make life a lot easier and I can start out making other shop projects but….there is part of me that really believes I can do this. Still, I will chew on what you said.

Thanks!
ray


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

another thought is to search for "workbench" on this site and then when you get to the results, click on "blogs". I know there is a blog going on right now that has been interesting to follow and there are also some older ones talking about making more traditional benches. All the ones I've seen have been great reads. Just a place to get more ideas and learn from other's experiences. Good luck.


----------



## busbus (Dec 26, 2008)

Hokie,

Thanks for telling me to look some more. I did and I have oodles of more thoughts that just crossed my mind. I accidentily hit on the Festool site even though I know I cannot afford anything there. It crossed my mind that I was sort of building one of their work tables with all the holes in the benchtop with T-Track along all four sides and along the top edges. Holy cow! I am simply building one of these except in a larger scale. If I fill the benchtop with a bunch of holes and use the clamping suggestions they show, I may have what I am looking for. Maybe I am all wet, who knows? All I know is that I want a flat, strong surface on a heavy bench that is also versatile. I was, in all practicality, sort of making an old WorkMate on steroids but I was doing it the hard way.

Am I off my rocker thinking to build a workbench with a top like that Festool?


----------



## Gofor (Jan 12, 2008)

It sounds like you have a design in mind, so I will only offer one thing you may want to consider:

If you are adding vises (ie face vise, tail vise, end vise, etc), buy your vise hardware before you finalize any dimensioned drawings/plans. Sizes and dimensions vary, can can greatly impact the location of support structures, holes, etc.

As for looks, some build beautiful pieces of furniture that really showcase their talents, but in reality, a good work bench is a tool to hold your work securely in the position best suited for you to do the operation you want to do. (Holding the tools you need in a convenient location is a plus, also). If it doesn't do that, it is just another table.

Go


----------



## Ekim (Dec 10, 2008)

Ray,
I just posted some photos to my blog of a Nicholson workbench I just built. I think it is a great first bench and you would enjoy it very much. Take a look at http://schoolofwood.com/blog/4 
This style of bench isn't for everybody but it worked very well for the things I was doing on it. you can see in one of the photos that I just lifted the end up and shoved a cart under it with my foot. Portable!
Mike


----------



## gusthehonky (Feb 26, 2008)

I really liked the newfangled workbench and the thought regarding the amount of flexibility it offered design-wise pertaining to it's use and space available.


----------



## Tim_456 (Jul 22, 2008)

The only thing I can offer is to not get so caught up in making the perfect bench that you don't make anything. A "bad" first attempt at a bench is better than no attempt. When I was starting my sawdust hobby I agonized over what type to build or whether to buy one and in the end months and even a few years went by as I used a few planks across some saw horses.
Eventually I just made a simple one of my own design and figured that after using one for a years I'd know what I liked and didn't like and what changes to make. So far it's still good enough for my uses but I do plan on making a new one and I now know how high to make it and what changes (vises, bench dogs, etc.) to make.
Again, this is just my two cents but build something! As my dad still says to me "How about a little less thinking and a little more buliding?"


----------



## RichClark (Jan 3, 2009)

Workbenches: From Design And Theory To Construction And Use - Christopher Schwarz; Hardcover; $19.79
at Amazon.. used cheaper!
woodworking.. So after reading many of the exact SAME question (what do I do? bench).. that was the MOST frequent answer.. that book. is not a "build my Work bench" book .. I examines the history of a lot of great ones and points out the weaknesses and strengths. It covers some designs but lets you pick and choose the hows and why's.. Then It shows you how to pick the parts you want and build your bench. Its been recommended
on a lot of other Boards..

I am in the Same boat but I have built a lot of stuff.. I want get into more Hand tool oriented

My Two cents.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

The original links work . . . they just had an extra )

A good bench is one of the most important tools in the shop and can make a huge impact on your work. There is some great advice posted above!

Try the following:

http://www.bobsplans.com/BobsPlans/GarageWorkbench/GarageWorkbenchPlans.php

http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/Workshop/WorkshopArticle.aspx?id=28530

Best Regards,
David


----------



## louie (Mar 25, 2009)

What I have found and I did not do, was to make the legs adjustable, for the height of the bench. Ssince some times you want it low and some times you need it higher, like planeing as compaired to sanding. It saves your back.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

what ever you do with the top is up to you - configuration wise, t tracks, dog holes, etc.

just make sure you make the legs STOUT and SOLID- a good workbench doesnt move around when you plane/saw on it … you want it to be firmly in place.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

A workbench is the last thing a person like you ("I am more-or-less a novice") should do.

If you don't know yet 0 if you have not discover yet what type of things are you going to do, what kind of work, how is suppose you are going to build a bench?


> ?


----------



## GRANDPATOM (Nov 10, 2011)

I HAVE 2 "WORKBENCHES" ONE IS RECLAIMED PLYWOOD FROM HURRICANE KATRINA THAT WAS MY 8×8 SHED THAT WAS LIFTED AND TURNED 45 DEGREES AND LOST ITS LEXAN ROOF (WAS TURNING IT INTO A GREEN HOUSE FOR MY BETTER HALF) IT IS 32×72 34 HIGH AND USE IT A LOT FOR STORAGE AND ASSEMBLIES AND A 48 WIDE x 41 DEEP BASIC 2 BY CONSTRUCTION WITH DOUBLE MDF TOP AND SHELF USED MOSTLY FOR STORAGE BUT HAD THE ORIGINAL PURPOSE OF BEING AND INFEED OUTFEED TABLE FOR MY RAS WHICH REALLY DOESN'T GET MUCH USE AT THE MOMENT (SEE MY PROFILE TO UNDERSTAND) I AM THINKING OF REDUCING ITS DEPTH DRASTICALLY. i HAVE SETTLED ON A NEW FANGLED WORKBENCH TO MAKE EVENTUALLY BUT USING CONSTRUCTION GRADE 2X MATERIALS AND FOR THE CENTER MDF THIS WILL BE ABOUT 3 OR 4 PROJECTS FROM NOW BUT I LIKE THIS AS A TRULY VERSATILE AND INEXPENSIVE SOLUTION TO MOST BASIC WOODWORKERS BENCH DILEMA THUS SAVING MONEY TO PUT INTO PROJECTS AS MOST OF THE WOODWORKING ENTHUSIASTS I KNOW ARE LOWER MIDDLE INCOME PERSONS AND MONEY IS TIGHT. HECK IT USUALLY IS IN THE BEST OF TIMES!


----------

